# Some Questions Regarding Victorian Compatability



## mike1234 (Feb 16, 2010)

I am in a heavy debate with restocking / stocking my tanks. The three tanks are 55 gallon rectangle, 125 gallon rectangle, and 65 gallon hexagon. I have decided that the 125 and 55 gallon will be used for groups of fish which I will both enjoy, and will be able to breed without hybridization. One will be a mbuna set up, while the other a Lake Victoria set up.

My question is even if I use the larger tank (125 gallon), will I see a male of more than one species colored up, will they exhibit normal behaviors, and finally, hybridization.

The stocking list would look something like this if I could do it..
Xystichromis sp. Flameback
Platytaeniodus Red Tail Sheller
Paralabidochromis Chromogynos
and if possible
Pundamilia Igneopinnis

My issue is how similar all the females look, with the exception of the Paralabidochromis, which from what I read happen to be the most aggressive of the group listed. Will this ever work? Or should I just keep my group of Flamebacks in the 55 gallon? Thanks for any help.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi It could work with those fishes in a 125 G but
Xystichromis sp. Flameback; this is Haplochromis sp"flameback" not a Xystichromis( this fish is an insect eater not an algae scraper)
Platytaeniodus Red Tail Sheller the same, this is H.sp"red tail sheller" and not Platytaeniodus( if the Greenwood sub genus has to be used then it should be a Ptyochromis
Paralabidochromis Chromogynos the same H.chromogynos, the Parlabidochromis genus isn't validated by the recents description of H.sauvagei
and if possible
Pundamilia Igneopinnis; that's good
yur combo should be fine in a 125 G make sure yu have more than 2 females for a male. and that yur tank has a lot of hideouts.x
xris


----------



## mike1234 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the extra info. I copied and pasted them off the site which I was looking to purchase them from because I was being lazy lol. I will likely have between 2-300 lbs of rock in the tank, so I'm not too scared about not having hideouts. I'm more worried about the similarity of the females. If you feel it won't be an issue, I'm going to purchase groups of 5 to 6 unsexed fish, as a couple of these guys are not too easy to find. Would that be a good number to start with if the fish are unsexed?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi 5 or 6 of them should be fine, the females are sufficiently differents to be put apart.
xris


----------

